# Leashed vizsla



## Riley1228

I need some advice. We have a 6 month old vizsla who we keep on a leash in the house because she eats everything and jumps on the furniturs. If we try taking her off, she tries and bites us. Suggestions please.


----------



## texasred

Just a couple of questions first, so members maybe able to point you in the right direction.

How much training have you done with her, any puppy classes, or follow up classes?
How much mental, and physical exercise does she get in a day/week? 
Have you contacted your breeder for help, and if so what was their response to helping with the problem?


----------



## gingerling

1) Exercise!

2) Crate time!

V's need both. If you've been using the crate properly and she sees it as her place, you might try to figure out what her pattern is with these behaviors, and put her in for a nap or with some new rawhide just before she unravels.


----------



## Riley1228

We bought her from a store and they sold us a sick puppy. After 2 days, she went in hospital for 2 weeks with pneumonia. She is still on meds today so she's can't go to a trainer, she can't get her shots. We are at a lost and just have to sit back and wait for her to get better.


----------



## Spy Car

You purchased a Vizsla from a store?

And she was sick?

And you thought these were good ideas why?

Bill


----------



## gingerling

Riley1228 said:


> We bought her from a store and they sold us a sick puppy. After 2 days, she went in hospital for 2 weeks with pneumonia. She is still on meds today so she's can't go to a trainer, she can't get her shots. We are at a lost and just have to sit back and wait for her to get better.


Awww.....So sorry!

Thanks for the clarification. 

Step One is get her better, that's the priority. I think even though she's sick and you're obviously and understandably upset, there are some things you can do to address some of her behaviors. Even though she's sick she's also learning, so within reason and within her tolerance (and yours) you might try some things here. The first is the use of the crate, how are you using that? Puppies need to gradually work towards freedom and run of the house, it helps them learn some inhibition and self control, and it keeps your stuff intact! Crate time should be a part of her routine, as I said before, try to determine what her activity cycle is and get her in there with some toys and rawhide just before she loses control.

You have and are using a crate now, right?


----------



## Riley1228

We have a crate. She sleeps in it from 10 till about 6. We also put her in during the day here and there. We own our own business so we take her to work with us and do the same there. She is potty trained and we are trying to teach her things. We didn't know she was sick when we bought her. There are no breeders in our area. She is from Iowa. We also let her run around the backyard and we play with her in the house with her leash. We do give her bones to chew on and ropes. She has alot of toys that keep her busy. We bought her a bed that she loves but when we try and take her ofc, she tries and bites us. If she jumps on the furniture and we try and take her off, she bites. We don't want her on there because she digs on the furniture.


----------



## texasred

Pet stores get their puppies, from puppy mills. Both the puppy mills, and the pet stores prey on unsuspecting people. What you see in the pet store, is the cute sweetheart of a puppy. But what your are really getting is a pup that will most likely have health, and temperament problems. There is a good chance it lived in deplorable conditions, with little human contact. Their breeding dogs spend a lifetime that way.


Because she is limited to where you can take her, look into some training videos. 
Sirius Puppy Training by Dr. Ian Dunbar would be a good start.


----------



## texasred

Most of us thought we knew a lot about the breed, before owning our first one. Only later realizing, we had a lot more to learn. You fell into a trap, that a good many do in one way or another, when buying their first vizsla. It can be tough to navigate, what is just a pretty website, and what is a responsible breeder. 

You love her, and I hope we can help point you in the right direction.
I would think a behaviorist would be a good next step.


----------



## Spy Car

A couple questions? At what age was this Vizsla purchased, and how long has she been sick? What is the nature of the illness?

Then, do you fully realize what you have gotten into by acquiring a Vizsla? You have a dog that requires a level of physical exercise, mental exercise ( and training), and has emotional needs that are in extremely high in each category.

A 6 month old V is unlikely to self-exercise even with a large yard. The V requires hours of vigorous daily exercise, and daily mental stimulation and training. Otherwise you will have a very bad experience.

How committed are you?

If you are not very serious about making huge changes you'd be best contacting a Vizsla resue organization and working on turning over the dog once the health situation clears.

It you are very committed people here can help. But I'm sure anyone reading this thread sees serious red flags in the situation.

TR mentioned Dr Ian Dunbar, who is a leading proponent of positive puppy training. Looking at his materials is great advice.

Dunbar says training for "bite inhibition" is the single most important part of a puppy's education. I agree with that 100%. This is especially critical since you've got a dog that is snapping at you. 

I prefer not removing ones hand and saying "Ouch!" when a pup clamps too hard (which is Dunbar's method) and instead advocate either going deeper into the mouth in response (making it slightly uncomfortable for the pup until it relaxes the level of mouthing), or gently folding the pups lips over its teeth (with no pressure) so if the pup bites down it bites on the inside of its own lips. This gives instant feed-back that bites hurt.

Either way, bite inhibition traing should start immediately. It is a "process." 

If you're in over your head find a group that specializes in rescuing Vizslas. Do not turn the dog over to a general rescue or a shelter. Please.

Bill


----------



## gingerling

Riley1228 said:


> We have a crate. She sleeps in it from 10 till about 6. We also put her in during the day here and there. We own our own business so we take her to work with us and do the same there. She is potty trained and we are trying to teach her things. We didn't know she was sick when we bought her. There are no breeders in our area. She is from Iowa. We also let her run around the backyard and we play with her in the house with her leash. We do give her bones to chew on and ropes. She has alot of toys that keep her busy. We bought her a bed that she loves but when we try and take her ofc, she tries and bites us. If she jumps on the furniture and we try and take her off, she bites. We don't want her on there because she digs on the furniture.



Ok, thanks for the additional information. I'm going to focus on the questions you've raised, I'll assume you're here to get answers.

Your first priority is her health, if she's not feeling well much of what you're experiencing could easily be exacerbated by that...regardless of her history or other issues. A dog that doesn't feel well isn't as tolerant, tends to nip or bite defensively, and alternately can be needier. They also need less exercise, especially if they're on certain medications. Dogs in general and V's in particular are eager to please if they understand your expectations, and there are limited distractions..like not feeling well...that interferes. What's the current status of her health, her treatment and prognosis? So much of the training that's required is contingent on understanding how much of what you're experiencing is the result of her chronic illness and how much results from other factors. But maybe some basics:

If you don't want her on the furniture, you might bring the crate in the room so she can still be there with you. At some point, you'd want to teach her to come up by invitation, or when her blanket is down, or get her a little bed to curl up on somewhere in the room with you. Does she know basic commands like "Down/Off" or "Up/OK"? "Wait"? If not, you'd want to work on those first.

Second, if she bites, you want to avoid those situations that could result in that behavior as much as possible. So, if touching her or trying to move her when she's asleep results in that, wake her by calling her name or otherwise getting her attention without touching her. Likewise, keeping her in her crate while you're working on training those commands avoids the situation of her jumping on the furniture and her interaction with you that results in the bite. If she does bite, I like the the "OWW!" response as well as the occasional shoving the hand deeper into the mouth...just don't pull out too soon as that increases the probability of your getting hurt. FYI, squeezing/pinching her is an aggressive response which runs the risk of escalating her aggression..especially if she's biting b/c she doesn't feel well or is temporarily startled. 

Your situation isn't hopeless, but it is complicated. The first step is to eliminate the health complications so she's at her best and you can begin to remediate the behaviors you're seeing, but also make up for the time lost while she's been ill. Since I'm not one to engage in advice competition, if you'd like to talk with me more, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Spy Car

Gingerling said:


> Riley1228 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a crate. She sleeps in it from 10 till about 6. We also put her in during the day here and there. We own our own business so we take her to work with us and do the same there. She is potty trained and we are trying to teach her things. We didn't know she was sick when we bought her. There are no breeders in our area. She is from Iowa. We also let her run around the backyard and we play with her in the house with her leash. We do give her bones to chew on and ropes. She has alot of toys that keep her busy. We bought her a bed that she loves but when we try and take her ofc, she tries and bites us. If she jumps on the furniture and we try and take her off, she bites. We don't want her on there because she digs on the furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for the additional information. I'm going to focus on the questions you've raised, I'll assume you're here to get answers.
> 
> Your first priority is her health, if she's not feeling well much of what you're experiencing could easily be exacerbated by that...regardless of her history or other issues. A dog that doesn't feel well isn't as tolerant, tends to nip or bite defensively, and alternately can be needier. They also need less exercise, especially if they're on certain medications. Dogs in general and V's in particular are eager to please if they understand your expectations, and there are limited distractions..like not feeling well...that interferes. What's the current status of her health, her treatment and prognosis? So much of the training that's required is contingent on understanding how much of what you're experiencing is the result of her chronic illness and how much results from other factors. But maybe some basics:
> 
> If you don't want her on the furniture, you might bring the crate in the room so she can still be there with you. At some point, you'd want to teach her to come up by invitation, or when her blanket is down, or get her a little bed to curl up on somewhere in the room with you. Does she know basic commands like "Down/Off" or "Up/OK"? "Wait"? If not, you'd want to work on those first.
> 
> Second, if she bites, you want to avoid those situations that could result in that behavior as much as possible. So, if touching her or trying to move her when she's asleep results in that, wake her by calling her name or otherwise getting her attention without touching her. Likewise, keeping her in her crate while you're working on training those commands avoids the situation of her jumping on the furniture and her interaction with you that results in the bite. If she does bite, I like the the "OWW!" response as well as the occasional shoving the hand deeper into the mouth...just don't pull out too soon as that increases the probability of your getting hurt. FYI, squeezing/pinching her is an aggressive response which runs the risk of escalating her aggression..especially if she's biting b/c she doesn't feel well or is temporarily startled.
> 
> Your situation isn't hopeless, but it is complicated. The first step is to eliminate the health complications so she's at her best and you can begin to remediate the behaviors you're seeing, but also make up for the time lost while she's been ill. Since I'm not one to engage in advice competition, if you'd like to talk with me more, feel free to PM me.
Click to expand...

I did not advocate "squeezing or pinching" so—since you do seem to be engaging in "advice competition"—at least don't mischaracterize. One should never squeeze or pinch a dog's mouth in response to them getting too nippy. The technique is to gently fold over the lips with zero pressure so the pup self-regulates its degree of biting. This is a sound method. As you say, trying to pull the hand out is likely to result in an owner get hurt vs going deeper.

We don't know the dog's physical limitations or depth of illness. if the dog is too ill to begin a program of graded exercise, then the need for mental stimulation and training only increases, as that will help relax a dog that isn't able to relax itself by running. Good mental/training work will help positively tire the dog.

Bill


----------



## Riley1228

Thanks for all of this advice!! The crate is in the living room with us so she's always with us. When we let her run loose in the house, she runs up the stairs to the bedrooms, runs back down. Jumps on the couch to the table to the chair. When we try and take her off because she doesn't listen to "down", that's when she snips at us. Also if she's laying on her pillow, she turns into "cujo". Crazy dog mode. If we let her in the yard by herself, she keeps running g in circles and would t come in when we call her. Don't get me wrong, she does have her good moments. The pet store told us she came from a breeder in Iowa. So you guys are saying she's really not from a breeder? How much does a vizsla cost from a breeder? She was 8 weeks old when we got her


----------



## Spy Car

Riley1228 said:


> Thanks for all of this advice!! The crate is in the living room with us so she's always with us. When we let her run loose in the house, she runs up the stairs to the bedrooms, runs back down. Jumps on the couch to the table to the chair. When we try and take her off because she doesn't listen to "down", that's when she snips at us. Also if she's laying on her pillow, she turns into "cujo". Crazy dog mode. If we let her in the yard by herself, she keeps running g in circles and would t come in when we call her. Don't get me wrong, she does have her good moments. The pet store told us she came from a breeder in Iowa. So you guys are saying she's really not from a breeder? How much does a vizsla cost from a breeder? She was 8 weeks old when we got her


Reputable breeders don't sell puppies through pet stores. Were you provided a pedigree? AKC registration?

The puppy was sick at 8 weeks, hospitalized with pneumonia, and 4 months (or so) later is still ill? What is the diagnosed condition that prevents the pup from getting out for training?

Vizslas require a great deal of daily exercise and training (mental exercise). A Vizsla whose needs are not being met will act as you're describing.

Were you aware of what you were taking on when you purchased a Vizsla?

Are you committed enough to put in the hours this dog needs?

You are not looking at a simple fix, but a lifestyle change that would require education on your part, working with positive trainers, and time outdoors where the dog can run (not just being turned out in the yard). Vs are a big job. 

Bill


----------



## Riley1228

Bill, we do have a pedigree and akc registration. She can't get trained cause she can't get her shots till she's better. She can't go to a trainer without her shots. We had a trachea wash 3 weeks ago so they could get samples of the stuff in her lungs. She is now on a medicine that we have to use gloves for cause we can get anemia if we touch it. They also found a parasite or lung worm so she's on another medicine for that. They say she's contagious. I have to bring her back on the 22nd for a check up. Fingers crossed she will be better and ready for shots.


----------



## Spy Car

Riley1228 said:


> Bill, we do have a pedigree and akc registration. She can't get trained cause she can't get her shots till she's better. She can't go to a trainer without her shots. We had a trachea wash 3 weeks ago so they could get samples of the stuff in her lungs. She is now on a medicine that we have to use gloves for cause we can get anemia if we touch it. They also found a parasite or lung worm so she's on another medicine for that. They say she's contagious. I have to bring her back on the 22nd for a check up. Fingers crossed she will be better and ready for shots.


With the papers you can go online to the Vizsla Database and see the full pedigrees of Sire and Dam going way back.

Has she been sick pretty much non-stop since you've had her? All after effects of pneumonia? Do they say the cause or condition? 

What does the shop say about selling you such a sick dog?

You've had a rough go. Vs are not ususually so crazy if they are exercised (physically and mentally), but predicable bonkers if not. Try to start training at home. Ian Dunbar, who TR mentioned above, is one of the PR (positive training) behaviorists that advocate the positive methods that are generally most effective with Vs (who don't generally take well to harsh methods). His puppy program is a good start.

Bill


----------



## dextersmom

Riley1228 said:


> The pet store told us she came from a breeder in Iowa. So you guys are saying she's really not from a breeder? How much does a vizsla cost from a breeder? She was 8 weeks old when we got her


Pet stores call them breeders... but they are puppy mills. Price has nothing to do with it - puppy mill/pet store pups are often even more costly than dogs from reputable breeders. A good breeder would never sell their puppies through a pet store.

For example, Mark & Carla Steffensmeier are owners of a puppy mill in IA that ships puppies to pet stores throughout the US. There have been a number of sick puppies sold through pet stores traced back to them. If those are the names on your papers - well, I'd get health insurance for your pup ASAP.

There was just (another) sad story on the Vizsla Facebook pages about one of their pups (Scooter) sold through a pet store that just ended up passing away due to his health complications.


----------



## texasred

Dextersmom 
I saw the same post you did, and it just so sad for these pups, and the adult dogs that spend a lifetime in deplorable conditions.
Do you mind posting the pictures of Scooter, and his short life in a new topic?
I will post them a little later if you don't have time.


----------



## tknafox2

Wow Riley, Sounds like you have your hands full... I'm so sorry your baby is sick, She is in my Prayers... What is your pups name??
I would love to see a picture of her 
It is easier to send Love and Positive energy with a mental image... I would love to send her a strong dose of healing energy, sounds like she
is really under the weather!
We Vizsla owners call that wild behavior "Zoomies", or my name for it was always "The Wild Thing"... 
This is not the way it should start off with your darling little puppy, and I sincerely hope it gets better for you very soon.


----------

